# PCV!!! 2.5 Stage 2 turbo



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

so is it necessary to relocate the PCV on a turbo 2.5? I am getting blue smoke under hard accell. i think i need to hook up the vacuum to my c2 intake but i was gunna see if i could do without and block it off. any help? suggestions?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Your pvc is in your valve cover...it can't be deleted unless you run a billet valve cover and run a vent to atmosphere catch can.

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not true.
you can use the OEM valve cover and use a BFI catch can setup


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

But to delete it completely... Its in the valve cover. So partly very true. 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

i dont have to run a catch can though do i? i found oil on top of my valve cover today..so im obviously not hooked up properly...could it be the breather for my PVC leaking oil?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kirtster said:


> ..so im obviously not hooked up properly...


can you post a picture so of your bay so I can see what you're talking about


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

its pretty straight forward.. but yes you will want to use a catch can


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

*yea here you go...im not done with everything i finally got another 3 inch hose because i lost on for my intake to turbo*



pennsydubbin said:


> can you post a picture so of your bay so I can see what you're talking about


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> its pretty straight forward.. but yes you will want to use a catch can


do i have to use a catch can?? im just wondering where this oil is coming from.....!!!!!


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

im just gunna replace my valve cover gasket tomorrow and see if i have any luck


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

fixed my issue...for now haha i replaced my valve cover gasket. hopefully **** is good!


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but I had this issue as well and fixed it. So for anybody searching in the future:

This is happening because the valve cover is hooked up to the intake manifold. It was designed to be under vacuum only, not boost. There are two solutions to this that I know of, and both involve disconnecting the PCV tube from the intake mani and plugging the port. I used this from IE.

1. Run a hose from the valve cover to that extra port on the intake tube. This prevents the valve cover from seeing boost, but sucks vapors and moisture into your compressor. Not a big deal, but I'm not a huge fan. I ran this way for about 6 months.









2. Run a hose from the valve cover to a catch can. This is how I am currently running it. It prevents oil and condensation from getting sucked into your compressor. The downside is it is not emissions compliant in some states (though it only takes me 2 minutes to change it back) and is pretty smelly. I also run the block breather tube into the catch can, which is why 2 of the ports are plugged on the intake tube.









EDIT: There are more solutions than these 2, but for me these were the 2 that were quick and made sense to me.


----------

